# Camera Backpack Fits Under Airplane Seat



## Jrnation109 (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm trying to find a backpack that I can stick a body and a few lenses in that also fits under the seat in front of me on an airplane. I have been looking all weekend and can't find one. I already have a ThinkTank Airport International v2.0 roller bag that goes in the overhead bins but once I add my 300mm 2.8 in I will have to take a body out and a few lenses to get everything else in. Does anyone know of a bag that could do this? Would also like to be able to put my Macbook Pro in it as well.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi Jrnation.
Are you talking about in addition to the Think Tank Airport or instead of? If as well, won't the main problem be which airline allows you 2 pieces of hand luggage? If a significant other will be carrying it as their allowance why not just get another bag that will go in the overhead? 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Jrnation109 (Mar 30, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jrnation.
> Are you talking about in addition to the Think Tank Airport or instead of? If as well, won't the main problem be which airline allows you 2 pieces of hand luggage? If a significant other will be carrying it as their allowance why not just get another bag that will go in the overhead?
> 
> Cheers Graham.



As well. Delta allows you to bring two items, one that goes above you and one under the seat. All I need to go into the backpack is 1 of my 3 bodies and maybe my 70-200 or 24-70 and 16-35 with a few accessories.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Jrnation. 
Ah sorry didn't realise you could easily have two carry on. Does it have to be a backpack? I'm guessing this will be an occasionally to rarely used item as it is to fit this specific need. Have you considered the Lowepro range, they do bags with a trolley handle loop made in, in various sizes, of which one may meet the size requirements for under seat stowage. I have the Nova 200 AW, reasonabe bag, reasonably rugged, fair amount of padding, reasonably priced, wouldn't go under a seat though so you would need to investigate their range for your self.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Jrnation109 (Apr 1, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jrnation.
> Ah sorry didn't realise you could easily have two carry on. Does it have to be a backpack? I'm guessing this will be an occasionally to rarely used item as it is to fit this specific need. Have you considered the Lowepro range, they do bags with a trolley handle loop made in, in various sizes, of which one may meet the size requirements for under seat stowage. I have the Nova 200 AW, reasonabe bag, reasonably rugged, fair amount of padding, reasonably priced, wouldn't go under a seat though so you would need to investigate their range for your self.
> 
> Cheers Graham.



It's all good. I'd like to have a backpack as carrying three roller bags (two camera + one checked luggage bag would be difficult). Whatever it is has to go under the seat. As far as being used, it will be used every weekend; I travel each weekend following a sport that I shoot for.


----------



## Halfrack (Apr 1, 2014)

Easy answer - the Think Tank Urban Disguise has a sleeve that the handle on your Airport International will slide right through, so rolling it around as a unit is fine. 

http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/urban-disguise-50-v2.aspx







Lots of other bags have the option - just about anything that fits a 15.4" laptop will fit under the seat in front of you.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Jrnation, 
This is what I was trying to convey in my post about the lowepro bags, they don't have wheels, they attach to your wheeled bag.

Cheers Graham.



Halfrack said:


> Easy answer - the Think Tank Urban Disguise has a sleeve that the handle on your Airport International will slide right through, so rolling it around as a unit is fine.
> 
> http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/urban-disguise-50-v2.aspx
> 
> ...


----------

